

Hey HN what laptop do you use..need a replacement - cop1152

Sysadmin (Windows) here (with a modest budget) looking to replace my Gateway M465 1.6ghz/1gig ram/30gig HD.  Currently running Windows XP and Fedora and will prob continue for a few months.  I need something semi-portable, but with a docking station. I had planned on sticking with Gateway, but.....
======
gtani
lotsa recent chatter [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/347699/what-is-your-
lapto...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/347699/what-is-your-laptops-
display-size)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=433101>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=433244>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8593e/dear_redd...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8593e/dear_reddit_my_boss_wants_to_convince_me_to_use_a/)

most important: decent return policy, like amazon or Costco.

------
iamwil
preface your title with "Ask HN:" It shows up in the collection of questions
in the past by HN as a faq at searchyc.com

<http://ask.searchyc.com/>

